# More Humor...



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> View attachment 125006


----------



## Monello




----------



## Monello




----------



## Bonehead

Oh ####e !


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Bann

Kyle said:


> View attachment 125067


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> View attachment 125067



LOL  Harsh af.


----------



## Monello

Kyle said:


> View attachment 125067



Too soon.


----------



## Kyle

Monello said:


> Too soon.



Damn... That's what they said at the funeral too!  :shrug:


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## limblips

Yep.


----------



## Bann




----------



## RoseRed

Bann said:


> View attachment 125148


----------



## Bann




----------



## Monello




----------



## gary_webb

Monello said:


> View attachment 125023



Call the doctor, wake 'im up!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> View attachment 125254



Took me a sec...lmao


----------



## Monello

Gilligan said:


> Took me a sec...lmao


Nothing gets past you.


----------



## Gilligan

Monello said:


> Nothing gets past you.



My ole pappy used to tell me I was "sharper than a bag of wet hair".

That's good, right?


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello

Kyle said:


> View attachment 125399




Where do you find this stuff???

Never mind, don't answer that!


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> View attachment 125398



I had those shoes....


----------



## Kyle

Monello said:


> Where do you find this stuff???



:shrug:  I'm not even good at this... a former forumite, Rack'm, finds things on the web that would make Bill Clinton cringe.


----------



## stgislander

Kyle said:


> View attachment 125398



I keep telling my wife that my skinny ties will come back some day.


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> I keep telling my wife that my skinny ties will come back some day.



If there was one positive that came out of our house fire, it would have to be the loss of certain parts of my "wardrobe"...


----------



## Kyle

Democrats arriving for Early Voting!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> View attachment 125629


----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> View attachment 125658


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Dupontster

Gilligan said:


> I had those shoes....



I still do


----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> View attachment 125672


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## luvmygdaughters

Kyle said:


> View attachment 125675


----------



## mAlice

...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------



## mAlice

Reaching the end of a job interview, the Human Resources Officer asks a young engineer fresh out of the Massachusetts Institute of Technology, "And what starting salary are you looking for?" The engineer replies, "In the region of $125,000 a year, depending on the benefits package." The interviewer inquires, "Well, what would you say to a package of five weeks vacation, 14 paid holidays, full medical and dental, company matching retirement fund to 50% of salary, and a company car leased every two years, say, a red Corvette?" The engineer sits up straight and says, "Wow! Are you kidding?" The interviewer replies, "Yeah, but you started it."


----------



## Monello




----------



## luvmygdaughters

Monello said:


> View attachment 125726


----------



## RoseRed

Monello said:


> View attachment 125726



He should visit my Uncle!  He has bears in hos yard on a regular basis!  They beat up his grill.


----------



## Monello

RoseRed said:


> He should visit my Uncle!



I'm gonna guess that this was penned by a female.


----------



## Bann

Monello said:


> View attachment 125726


----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> View attachment 125770



Made all the problems he faced appear a lot smaller....


----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

Kyle said:


> View attachment 125817


----------



## ifxtrks

You forgot "We are ceding from the union, USA "We don't need you"


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle

Just in in time for Christmas!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> View attachment 125831


----------



## Monello

Kyle said:


> Just in in time for Christmas!
> 
> 
> View attachment 125830



Best part is that Mexico will buy it for you.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> View attachment 125836


----------



## DoWhat

Grumpy said:


>



Perfect idea.
Thanks.


----------



## Kyle

Grumpy said:


>


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## black dog




----------



## Kyle

black dog said:


> View attachment 125867


----------



## Grumpy

:shrug:


----------



## Kyle

Sad but


----------



## Monello

Age test


----------



## SamSpade

Monello said:


> Age test
> 
> View attachment 125873



You missed one...


----------



## Kyle

A woman has twins, and gives them up for adoption. 

One of them goes to a  family in Egypt and they name him 'Amal.' 

The other goes to a family in  Spain, they choose to name him 'Juan'. 

Many years later Juan seeks out his biological parents and sends a picture of himself  to his mother. 

Upon receiving the picture, she tells her husband that she  wishes she had heard from and had a picture of Amal. 

Her husband tells her, "Dear, they  are twins. If you've seen Juan, you've seen Amal."


----------



## Gilligan

Monello said:


> Age test
> 
> View attachment 125873



I doubt I'd guess the answer to that even once in a lifetime..


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> <img src="http://forums.somd.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=125888"/>


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

She's so smurt.


----------



## Kyle

she is going to be a wealth of humor.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

Guilty


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> View attachment 125907



What!?!


----------



## Gilligan

Well..yeah...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## RoseRed

Grumpy said:


>


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle

Grumpy said:


>



Sad but


----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## gemma_rae




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## gemma_rae

Kyle said:


> View attachment 125964



Oh my!


----------



## RoseRed

gemma_rae said:


> Oh my!



  :gaspingforair:


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Grumpy said:


>


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## TWL

Check this out: 

So I get home earlier,, and my dog is laying on the back porch covered in mud and has a rabbit in her mouth. She's not bloody or anything, just really dirty. She's just holding the rabbit and it's not moving.

Now, my neighbors raise rabbits for 4H or something. They have a couple blue ribbon winners. I instantly knew this poor bunny was one of theirs. So, I get the rabbit away from my dog, I take it inside, wash all the dirt off it and do the only thing I can think to do. Before my neighbors get home, I took it over, put him back in the cage and went back home.

Not 30 minutes later, I hear my neighbor screaming! 

So I go outside and see her frantic by the cage. Trying to play my knowledge and involvement down, I ask, What's wrong?? 

They tell me their rabbit died three days ago and they buried it and now it's back in the cage !! I think they're gonna move ...


----------



## TWL

Grumpy said:


>



yo quiero Taco Bell!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> View attachment 126053



Friend of mine got kicked out of Walmart for trying one of those samples. Said he couldn’t believe that security tackled him while his pants were still down.


----------



## littlelady




----------



## limblips

$89.95?  How any rolls do you get for that much money?


----------



## Kyle

limblips said:


> $89.95?  How any rolls do you get for that much money?



Looks to be 48.

Perhaps the bulk package comes with a free wiper. :shrug:


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Kyle

Grumpy said:


> ...


Sadly... All too real.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Gilligan

.  Why is that anyway??


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## stgislander

Kyle said:


> View attachment 126102


----------



## mAlice

On FB Status:

"Last night, even after having 7 drinks, I felt confident to drive, but I acted responsibly and took an Uber."

400 likes, 40 comments, but the best comment was "Where did you go in Uber, bro?  Party was at your house."


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## mAlice

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 126137



LOL I saw "eyelash" woman yesterday.  Ack!!


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 126137



One of the best!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## mAlice

*back in the day...*

...


----------



## AnthonyJames

How 'bout a little kiss under the mistletoe?


----------



## mAlice

Maybe it's just the mood I'm in, but this guy is crackin' me up...

[video=youtube;gmv3HT63QME]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmv3HT63QME[/video]


----------



## itsbob

Grumpy said:


> She's so smurt.



Laugh, someday she'll be Speaker..


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Toxick

Kyle said:


> View attachment 126182





Have they ever had an episode where all three contestants are in a deficit situation?
Do they just skip final jeopardy?






BTW: Yes, I would pay good money to see that Mensa meeting.


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> View attachment 126181


----------



## Gilligan




----------



## NextJen

Kyle said:


> View attachment 126140



Sage advice.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------



## stgislander

Monello said:


> View attachment 126202


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello

Kyle said:


> View attachment 126222



He looks constipated.


----------



## Grumpy

Feherty is a CBS and Golf Channel announcer, who finds very unique, colorful and uninhibited ways of explaining or describing whatever is on his mind ... (probably always on time delay these days). 

David Feherty

Feherty Quotes: 
"Fortunately, Rory is 22 years old so his right wrist should be the strongest muscle in his body."

"That ball is so far left, Lassie couldn't find it if it was wrapped in bacon." 

"I am sorry Nick Faldo couldn't be here this week. He is attending the birth of his next wife." 

Jim Furyk's swing "looks like an octopus falling out of a tree." 

Describing VJ Singh's prodigious practice regime - "VJ hits more balls than Elton John's chin." (Thought I was going to hurt myself laughing at this one.) 

"That's a great shot with that swing." 

"It's OK - the bunker stopped it." 

At Augusta 2011 - "It's just a glorious day. The only way to ruin a day like this would be to play golf on it."

"That was a great shot - if they'd have put the pin there today." 

"Watching Phil Mickelson play golf is like watching a drunk chasing a balloon near the edge of a cliff." 

"That green appears smaller than a Pygmie's nipple".


----------



## Kyle

Grumpy said:


> "It's OK - the bunker stopped it."



That one sums up my own brief encounter with the game 35 years ago.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle

The wife said, "If I ever got alzheimers I would commit suicide, rather than burden you with me..."

I said, "That's the fifth time you've said that today!"


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> The wife said, "If I ever got alzheimers I would commit suicide, rather than burden you with me..."
> 
> I said, "That's the fifth time you've said that today!"


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle

Saw a sign in the store on Sunday that said "Boots:  Buy 1 get 2 free!"

Who do they know that has three feet?


----------



## mAlice

...


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> Saw a sign in the store on Sunday that said "Boots:  Buy 1 get 2 free!"
> 
> Who do they know that has three feet?



Where was this? I need to pay them a visit. After a few too many tugs at the scotch bottle, I find that I've got three left feet...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> View attachment 126278




  Stealing that one.


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> View attachment 126278


----------



## mAlice

*Glitter Bombs*

[video=youtube;xoxhDk-hwuo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=586&v=xoxhDk-hwuo[/video]


----------



## Kyle




----------



## AnthonyJames




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Kyle

Grumpy said:


> ...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## nutz

Kyle said:


> View attachment 126364



Posted this a couple days late..on purpose so no one else would go?


----------



## nutz

Kyle said:


> View attachment 126367



Does the white ass make this Rayciss too?


----------



## Kyle

nutz said:


> Posted this a couple days late..on purpose so no one else would go?



I marked my calendar for next year.


----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## This_person

Jessica Simpson was right!!!


View attachment 126435


----------



## Kyle




----------



## This_person

Twice!!

View attachment 126451


----------



## This_person

View attachment 126453


----------



## NextJen




----------



## Grumpy

Kyle said:


> View attachment 126450


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> View attachment 126496



Sadly, that has been seen at an old job location.  On the conference table.


----------



## DoWhat

RoseRed said:


> Sadly, that has been seen at an old job location.  On the conference table.



What was the outcome for the people involved?
Did she get promoted?


----------



## RoseRed

DoWhat said:


> What was the outcome for the people involved?
> Did she get promoted?



I have now idea.  I left that job.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> View attachment 126515




    Sally would excel at that game..


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello

Kyle said:


> View attachment 126516



I can't believe people downvoted this.


----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Kyle

B-T


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> View attachment 126526



I need to get Granny's phone #.....


----------



## black dog




----------



## This_person




----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> View attachment 126545



That can’t be real............dinosaur


----------



## This_person

Kyle said:


> View attachment 126545



Dinosaur?


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech

Kyle said:


> View attachment 126563



What's Wrong? They're European public toilets, soon to be adopted by San Francisco.


----------



## Kyle

Tech said:


> What's Wrong? They're European public toilets, soon to be adopted by San Francisco.



The Sandbox Project?


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## This_person




----------



## Grumpy

This_person said:


> View attachment 126591


----------



## Monello




----------



## Monello

View attachment 126597


----------



## This_person




----------



## Kyle




----------



## This_person

Kyle said:


> View attachment 126613



That's one of the best I've seen so far!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> View attachment 126624



L


----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## RoseRed

Grumpy said:


> ...


----------



## Monello




----------



## Bann

Kyle said:


> View attachment 126624




 

Stealing this one


----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> View attachment 126652


----------



## This_person




----------



## Clem72

Grumpy said:


> ...



This one reminds me of the old job interview question joke:

Interviewer> So, what would you say is your greatest weakness?
Interviewee> Honesty.
Interviewer> I don't think honesty is a weakness.
Interviewee> I don't really give a #### what you think.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Clem72 said:


> This one reminds me of the old job interview question joke:
> 
> Interviewer> So, what would you say is your greatest weakness?
> Interviewee> Honesty.
> Interviewer> I don't think honesty is a weakness.
> Interviewee> I don't really give a #### what you think.


----------



## This_person

Clem72 said:


> This one reminds me of the old job interview question joke:
> 
> Interviewer> So, what would you say is your greatest weakness?
> Interviewee> Honesty.
> Interviewer> I don't think honesty is a weakness.
> Interviewee> I don't really give a #### what you think.


----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------



## Merlin99




----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> View attachment 126699




    Sending that one to my oldest daughter...she had a "snuggle bear" that she was very attached to as a child.


----------



## Kyle

No one knows what it’s like to be the


----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## littlelady

Kyle said:


> View attachment 126771



That says it all.  Sad, though.  God bless the USA.


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> View attachment 126771


----------



## Clem72

littlelady said:


> That says it all.  Sad, though.  God bless the USA.



What kind of drugs are you smoking?


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle

I need to find this cpap mask.


----------



## littlelady

Clem72 said:


> What kind of drugs are you smoking?



None. How about you?  You didn’t get it, but that is ok.


----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> View attachment 126823



LOL!!!!!  I can bea....er...I have a friend that can beat 16 seconds, I'll bet.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Bann

I wonder if RBG will be at the SOTU tomorrow?


----------



## Monello




----------



## Monello

Gilligan said:


> LOL!!!!!  I can bea....er...I have a friend that can beat 16 seconds, I'll bet.


Someone timed it!  Ready, set, go.................


----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## limblips

Not sure this belongs in humor but since we don't have a sad section....


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## This_person




----------



## limblips

...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

yep


----------



## This_person




----------



## limblips

Elizabeth Warren Claims Two Men In Colonial Outfits Assaulted Her With Smallpox-Infested Blankets
					

WASHINGTON, D.C.—In a statement to D.C. police given Tuesday, senator and presidential candidate Elizabeth Warren claimed that two men in colonial outfits accosted her on the street and assaulted her with smallpox-infected blankets.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle

...


----------



## Kyle

...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## This_person

Won my vote, and I don't even live where there IS a mayor.


----------



## Monello

This_person said:


> View attachment 135174
> 
> 
> Won my vote, and I don't even live where there IS a mayor.


I think we camped next to her once.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

Fun facts to know and tell


----------



## limblips

..


----------



## GWguy

Kyle said:


> View attachment 135192


Her name is Peg.


----------



## Tech




----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## This_person




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## ms23699

Change my Mind


----------



## NextJen




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## This_person




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## This_person




----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## stgislander

Kyle said:


> View attachment 135665


I this in honor of International Women's Day?


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## stgislander

Kyle said:


> View attachment 135699


I work with that guy.


----------



## Monello




----------



## NextJen




----------



## This_person




----------



## GWguy

This_person said:


> View attachment 135706


----------



## ms23699

Thoughts with AOC


----------



## Kyle

I remember back when she first appeared on the political scene, a lot of guys were saying they wanted to #### her brains out. 

It must be horribly disappointing to know that someone beat them to it.


----------



## GWguy

Those crazy, manic eyes get me every time.  The epitome of nutz.


----------



## NextJen




----------



## Gilligan

GWguy said:


> Those crazy, manic eyes get me every time.  .



She'd hurt ya, though...  Best to walk away.


----------



## Monello

GWguy said:


> Those crazy, manic eyes get my nutz every time.


----------



## GWguy

Oh gawd no.  Crazy as in , "stay back 100 feet at all times"


----------



## Kyle

GWguy said:


> Oh gawd no.  Crazy as in , "stay back 100 feet at all times"


Is that the same as "Stab you in your sleep" crazy?


----------



## GWguy

Kyle said:


> Is that the same as "Stab you in your sleep" crazy?


Yeah, pretty much...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## This_person

Right in the feelz:


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## NextJen

Humorous and informative.


----------



## Auntie Biache'




----------



## GWguy

This_person said:


> View attachment 135789


----------



## Grumpy

A young woman had just purchased her dream car, a new BMW convertible, and was having trouble tuning her radio to a station she wanted. She returned to the BMW dealership and confronted the salesman, complaining about the radio.
“Miss,” the salesperson said, “this is a very sophisticated radio. There is no requirement to use the buttons or dials. You merely give voice commands to whatever type of program you desire.”
So after she received her instructions, she headed out on the highway.
“Country Music,” she said, and instantly Garth Brooks was singing away on a country station. After a while she said, “Oldies,” and instantly she heard Fats Domino singing “Blueberry Hill.”
A few minutes later, a woman in a new Cadillac cut her off in traffic.
“Stupid, inconsiderate bitch!” she yelled. The radio paused for a second, and then she heard, “Hello again and welcome back to the program. This is Rachel Maddow.”


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GWguy

Kyle said:


> View attachment 135964


That's Racist!!!!


----------



## Monello




----------



## luvmygdaughters

Kyle said:


> View attachment 135964


As a Caucasian woman...I am offended by this ..........Just kidding, that's hysterical!!!


----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle

A question you never want to hear....


----------



## GWguy

Kyle said:


> A question you never want to hear....
> 
> 
> View attachment 136038


----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

This guy cracks me up


----------



## Kyle




----------



## limblips




----------



## GWguy

Grumpy said:


> ...
> View attachment 136051


Does anyone else look at this photo, and think she's just enjoying the hell out of this?  That's not exactly a repulsive face.


----------



## limblips

GWguy said:


> Does anyone else look at this photo, and think she's just enjoying the hell out of this?  That's not exactly a repulsive face.


I am going with photoshop from this picture:


----------



## GWguy

limblips said:


> I am going with photoshop from this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 136093


Ah.  Makes more sense now.  Thanx.


----------



## Merlin99

limblips said:


> I am going with photoshop from this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 136093



Is anyone else confused? I have no idea what's going on here. I see Bruce Jenner's face on the pic with Joe and Dr. Ford in the second.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## limblips




----------



## Monello




----------



## GWguy

Monello said:


> View attachment 136168


And ....   ??


----------



## Monello

GWguy said:


> And ....   ??


Buon appetit


----------



## Monello




----------



## Monello




----------



## This_person

Monello said:


> View attachment 136168


That's so wrong.  Who needs that much......toast?


----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Kyle

Monello said:


> View attachment 136169



It doesn't show the barbed spikes to be impaled upon.


----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## This_person

Bourbon man myself, but it still fits.


----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## Monello




----------



## This_person




----------



## Kyle

Pole Dancing Level:  Expert


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## This_person




----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle

Should be a lot of those sold in PG or Chuck county.


----------



## stgislander

Kyle said:


> Should be a lot of those sold in PG or Chuck county.


I think it needed 2 or 3 more jail cells to be correct.


----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------



## GWguy

Monello said:


> View attachment 136312


SpongeBob Mercury?
Freddie SquarePants?


----------



## Monello




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## NextJen




----------



## Grumpy

Chit just got real at Disney General.


----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Monello




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Monello




----------



## Ken King




----------



## gemma_rae




----------



## Monello




----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## gemma_rae

Grumpy said:


> ...
> View attachment 136652


What's your *median* income?


----------



## GWguy

gemma_rae said:


> What's your *median* income?


----------



## This_person




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Monello




----------



## Grumpy

Took me a minute...


----------



## Grumpy

This is hilarious


----------



## Monello




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Monello

Grumpy said:


> ...
> View attachment 136734


The guy renting the kids like Bernie Sanders.


----------



## This_person




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## Kyle

This_person said:


> View attachment 136824


Mine said "... And Beer!"


----------



## Gilligan

artist nailed it.


----------



## Kyle

Dammit Bobby!


----------



## GWguy

Gilligan said:


> artist nailed it.


No, it's not correct.

"...lady's body..." is offensive.  It could be a man's body too, ya know....


----------



## Gilligan

GWguy said:


> No, it's not correct.
> 
> "...lady's body..." is offensive.  It could be a man's body too, ya know....



Most wimmin can slap ya in to the next room. This one could slap you _from_ the next room.


----------



## Yooper

GWguy said:


> No, it's not correct.
> 
> "...lady's body..." is offensive.  It could be a man's body too, ya know....


Yeah, well, it's a really old book. 2017.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Tech




----------



## Yooper

Probably an oldie....






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## This_person




----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

"I do appreciate you folks not parking in the handicapped spots."






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

Yup. Because, climate change.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Monello




----------



## littlelady

Monello said:


> View attachment 136895



So much humor.  Where to start.   I’ll refrain, for now.


----------



## Monello




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> View attachment 136925


I wonder if my grandkids will know who Keith is when he's touring each year.


----------



## Yooper

Gilligan said:


> I wonder if my grandkids will know who Keith is when he's touring each year.


Grandkids? That's only 2 more generations!

Richards truly is a Rolling Stone that gathers no moss. 

He'll be performing to your great-great-great grandkids. At a minimum.

He's plugged in to the Earth Mother for his juice and will even outlive The Notorious RBG.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Bonehead

Yooper said:


> Grandkids? That's only 2 more generations!
> 
> Richards truly is a Rolling Stone that gathers no moss.
> 
> He'll be performing to your great-great-great grandkids. At a minimum.
> 
> He's plugged in to the Earth Mother for his juice and will even outlive The Notorious RBG.
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


I think he must be pretty much embalmed already....


----------



## This_person




----------



## Monello




----------



## Monello




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## GWguy

Yooper said:


> View attachment 137002
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


oh...  ow.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

Kyle said:


> View attachment 137022


Sure. I'll be your huckle-baby. Just let me know when and where!

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Monello




----------



## Yooper

--- ndE fo ilne (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

And one more for this Mothers Day Eve....






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

From the same barrel of jokes the previous one came from....






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

Kyle said:


> View attachment 137102


Strictly on the level: that's pretty funny.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## NextJen




----------



## NextJen

Somd should implement this emoticon.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

Following up a "pet" joke with another....






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Monello

She's such an inspiration.  Her boyfriend looks up to her.


----------



## Monello

** - Major snowflake alert **


----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello

Grumpy said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 137162


They crawled through a river of s.h.i.t and came out just as shitty on the other side.


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

For Grumpy:






Not a joke; was in this thread so figured would gift him here (meaning, too lazy to find another thread).

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

This actually is an excellent summary of the "waves of feminism."

Before 3rd Wave Feminism I could be accused of "mansplaining." But the 3rd Wave Feminism made it a non-issue.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Ken King




----------



## Monello




----------



## littlelady

Monello said:


> View attachment 137363



I read that at first as Libertarians.    I am trying to find my humor that has been lost for a while.  How’s this?






And, I don’t get the Libertatian thing.  That is what our Founders were all about.  It ain’t fittin. Liberty, and all.


----------



## littlelady

Then, I started thinking about the assassination of Lincoln.  It makes no sense,  Dems, and all.  Hypocrites deluxe.


----------



## This_person




----------



## Monello

You go Brenda.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle

Monello said:


> You go Brenda.



I don't remember that one being part of the Basal Readers set.


----------



## This_person




----------



## RoseRed

This_person said:


> View attachment 137377


That doesn't look like Al Bundy.


----------



## This_person

RoseRed said:


> That doesn't look like Al Bundy.


I'll bet he _feels_ like him, though


----------



## Yooper

Has this already been posted?

If not, here you go. If so, great the second time around!






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle

A Terminator and a Transformer in the same picture...


----------



## Monello




----------



## Ken King




----------



## Kyle




----------



## This_person




----------



## NextJen




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

Kyle is *en fuego*!

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

And one more (tonight).






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Kyle

Grumpy said:


> ...
> View attachment 137470


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## GWguy

Yooper said:


> View attachment 137479
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


Uh.... yeah.  Everyday.


----------



## Yooper

And one more for this holiday weekend.






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle

... And for cleaning the deck with the power-washer.


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## This_person




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GWguy

Kyle said:


> View attachment 137534


----------



## GWguy

Kyle said:


> View attachment 137535


Damn.....


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## This_person




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Kyle




----------



## NextJen




----------



## Yooper

NextJen said:


> View attachment 137636


Agreed! So long as we're talking 2016! (Or 1980, 1984, and a few others)!

--- Ed of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

As seen in Alabama:






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

Catching up from being away for a few days....






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello

Kyle said:


> View attachment 137753



This reminds me of some touchy feely training I got in the navy.  As a group we had to flow chart how to make a pot of coffee.  Essential navy training.  Each group had a huge sheet of paper and we had to draw all the boxes and arrows while filling in the tasks at each step.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

Following Kyle's lead....






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GWguy

Damn that's good catnip......


----------



## NextJen




----------



## NextJen




----------



## GWguy

NextJen said:


> View attachment 137776


Do you still have to change it often?


----------



## NextJen

GWguy said:


> Do you still have to change it often?


Men, maybe once a year.
Women, at least once a month.


----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## luvmygdaughters




----------



## Yooper

I was gonna post more, but I would feel like I'm not giving credit where credit's due. So, aw, heck. Just go here:








						The Week in Pictures: Brutish Empire Edition
					

Hey, I've got a great idea. For all those Brits who are still grumpy about 1776 and all that, how about we offer to rejoin Great Britain. Trump can become prime minister! I'll bet he can get a Brexit deal done faster than you can say 'Jerry Nadler on Line One!' The Queen has the right idea: And...




					www.powerlineblog.com
				




A new bunch posts every Saturday,

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## NextJen




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------



## This_person




----------



## Kyle

At first glance I thought this was another HS pic of Gov. Ralph Northam in blackface.


----------



## Monello




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Monello




----------



## Monello

What are you looking for here?  Give it time, you will figure it out.  I'm waiting to see who is going to be the real spoiler and spoil it for everyone else.


----------



## Kyle

:groan:


----------



## GWguy

Yeah....  that last one took a minute....  :groan:


----------



## Grumpy

Bad...so damn bad...


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## NextJen




----------



## Yooper

This_person said:


> View attachment 137895


P-38 on a dog tag chain around the neck, baby! P-38.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle

Or goes right.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Gilligan

In case you were wondering....


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## NextJen

For all the Dads. Happy Fathers Day!


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## This_person




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

Kyle said:


> View attachment 138012


How to unsee that which I have just seen?

Right before dinner, too. 

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## RoseRed

Yooper said:


> How to unsee that which I have just seen?
> 
> Right before dinner, too.
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


How 'bout dis...


----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> How 'bout dis...
> View attachment 138014


Always knew you were weird and strange......


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> Always knew you were weird and strange......


My secret is out.


----------



## Yooper

RoseRed said:


> How 'bout dis...
> View attachment 138014


How does the L'il Piggy rhyme work in this case?

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## RoseRed

Yooper said:


> How does the L'il Piggy rhyme goes in this case?
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


WeeWeeWee all the way home?


----------



## Monello

GWguy said:


> Always knew you were weird and strange......


I bet this person had the hardest time doing math.


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## GWguy

Monello said:


> I bet this person had the hardest time doing math.


Bet he could count to 801 faster than you.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Yooper said:


> View attachment 137963
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


----------



## NextJen




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Yooper

Speaking of optical illusions. Was this already posted...? Can't remember where I first saw this, so apologies if this is a re-do.






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Monello

GWguy said:


> Bet he could count to 801 faster than you.


Don't you have a bagel order that you need to fill?


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## RoseRed

This_person said:


> View attachment 138095


That's me today!


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady

@DoWhat


----------



## jazz lady

@kwillia loved this when I posted it on her FB  timeline.


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Kyle

I'm headed to LASIK... I need a laser to burn that image away!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle

So many fishing apps these days.


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person

Karen wants to do more than TALK with the manager, now....


----------



## NextJen

I didn't know he wrote an autobiography.


----------



## This_person

Selfie....


----------



## This_person




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## NextJen




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> View attachment 138204


I knew It!!!


----------



## Gilligan




----------



## Tech

Kyle said:


> View attachment 138275


Then she checked elevation and wind speed and bearing.


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## GWguy

This_person said:


> View attachment 138337


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## NextJen




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Auntie Biache'

I didn't know where else to put this, but somewhere in the world, people are throwing themselves in front of cars.  Yes, it's humorous...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> View attachment 138386


Did you steal this from me?


----------



## Kyle

RoseRed said:


> Did you steal this from me?


Saw it on another forum.

Sorry.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## NextJen




----------



## NextJen




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## NextJen




----------



## littlelady

NextJen said:


> View attachment 138413



Best yet!  Thanks!


----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## NextJen




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## NextJen

Advice for the 4th.


----------



## Kyle

HELL YEAH!!!!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## NextJen




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Kyle

I think he should just settle for "Being a Giant Goddamn Ass"


----------



## This_person

Seriously, who NEEDED this sign?


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## NextJen




----------



## Ken King




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## NextJen




----------



## NextJen




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle

Yooper said:


> View attachment 138590
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)




that's a pretty sound business model.


----------



## Yooper

Kyle said:


> that's a pretty sound business model.


Good point. Hadn't thought of that angle.

So you're saying "trained attack pigeon commando squadron"?

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

One more for tonight....






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## NextJen




----------



## Grumpy

The Millennials are now traveling unsupervised, too bad they found their way back home to drive us nuts complaining about their vacations!!


ACTUAL COMPLAINTS RECEIVED BY


“THOMAS COOK VACATIONS”


FROM DISSATISFIED CUSTOMERS


1. “On my holiday to Goa in India, I was disgusted to find that almost every restaurant served curry. I don’t like spicy food.”


2. “They should not allow topless sunbathing on the beach. It was very distracting for my husband who just wanted to relax.”


3. “We went on holiday to Spain and had a problem with the taxi drivers as they were all Spanish.”


4. “The beach was too sandy. We had to clean everything when we returned to our room.


5. “It’s lazy of the local shopkeepers to siesta in the afternoons. I often needed to buy things during ‘siesta’ time — this should be banned.”


6. “No-one told us there would be fish in the water. The children were scared.”


7. “The roads were uneven and bumpy, so we could not read the local guide book during the bus ride to the resort. Because of this, we were unaware of many things that would have made our holiday more fun.”


8. “It took us nine hours to fly home from Jamaica to England. It took the Americans only three hours to get home. This seems unfair.”


9. “I compared the size of our one-bedroom suite to our friends three-bedroom and ours was significantly smaller.”


10. “When we were in Spain, there were too many Spanish people there. The receptionist spoke Spanish, the food was Spanish. No one told us that there would be so many foreigners.”


11. “We had to line up outside to catch the boat and there was no air-conditioning.”


12. “It is your duty as a tour operator to advise us of noisy or unruly guests before we travel.”


13. “I was bitten by a mosquito. The brochure did not mention mosquitoes.”


14. “My fiancée and I requested twin-beds when we booked, but instead we were placed in a room with a king bed. We now hold you all responsible and want to be re-reimbursed for the fact that I became pregnant. This would not have happened if you had put us in the room that we booked.”


BEWARE ...THEY WALK AMONG US and...THEY VOTE!


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Grumpy

,,,


----------



## This_person




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle

Starting to see what this Star Wars thing is really about...


----------



## Yooper

Kyle said:


> Starting to see what this Star Wars thing is really about...
> 
> View attachment 138671


I didn't see her in any of the movies.... I might have been a more devoted Star Wars fan....

Clearly not from the ice planet of Hoth! (Did I get that right?)

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Monello

Kyle said:


> Starting to see what this Star Wars thing is really about...
> 
> View attachment 138671



She's lopsided.


----------



## NextJen

Aw, Snap!


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## jazz lady

For Monty Python fans:


----------



## Kyle

Who know Ancestry.com was based in Marseille?


----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Kyle

I wouldn't put it past him either!


----------



## This_person

Kyle said:


> I wouldn't put it past him either!


"Is it working?"


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## This_person




----------



## Kyle

That would mean "The Thing" was a crappy farmer harvesting too soon.


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## RoseRed

Yooper said:


> View attachment 138736
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


I think I know her.


----------



## Tech

RoseRed said:


> I think I know her.


She ran for President back in 2016.


----------



## This_person

RoseRed said:


> I think I know her.


----------



## Kyle

That's actually a great idea.

No more worry about "IT'S MAAAAAAM!!!!" 

Just call them all "Thing"


----------



## Tech

Kyle said:


> That's actually a great idea.
> 
> No more worry about "IT'S MAAAAAAM!!!!"
> 
> Just call them all "Thing"


----------



## This_person

When you need someone to give you the news, you go to:


----------



## This_person




----------



## Yooper

This_person said:


> View attachment 138789


Would have been better if posted as a "This May Take A Moment" item. IMHO.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## GWguy

This_person said:


> View attachment 138789


Too bad.  I got a fortune stuffed in there.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

Kyle said:


> View attachment 138803


Not a dog, is it?

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## GWguy

Nope.  The bushes need a summer trimming.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## NextJen

I bet it tastes like chicken


----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## NextJen




----------



## Monello




----------



## littlelady

Monello said:


> View attachment 138810



Is vrai ok with this post?  It is very clever, though.


----------



## Monello

littlelady said:


> Is vrai ok with this post?  It is very clever, though.


Sssshhhhhh!  Don't tell her.


----------



## Monello




----------



## Yooper

Keeping with the sports theme.






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle

Yooper said:


> Keeping with the sports theme.
> 
> View attachment 138820
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)




That made me laugh so hard I almost passed out!


----------



## Yooper

Kyle said:


> That made me laugh so hard I almost passed out!


Yup. Me too. Fortunately, I had just put down my drink. Not many of these that I remember, but this is one of them....

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

And one more to close out the evening:






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

One more....






Hope all enjoy the upcoming week. Cheers!

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## NextJen




----------



## This_person




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## This_person

Lost their keys....


----------



## This_person




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Kyle




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## Kyle

This_person said:


> View attachment 138948


Sometimes all in the same day?


----------



## Auntie Biache'

So, I guess there's this thing called a Speciesist.  Don't ask me how I come across this crap, just watch the video....well, as much as you can stomach, anyway.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Kyle

That's the American Spirit this nation needs!


----------



## This_person

He put in his two weeks' notice 6 days ago:


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## NextJen




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------



## littlelady

You are a peach!


----------



## NextJen




----------



## NextJen




----------



## Yooper

Kyle said:


> View attachment 139027


And on the other side....









						Women in Vancouver Lose Their Businesses as a Man Tries to Legally Force Them Into Waxing His LadyScrotum
					

Jonathan identifies as Jessica.




					www.redstate.com
				




Enjoy? (Me, I kinda threw up.)

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle

... My first reaction was "What's Michelle doing in Vancouver?"


----------



## RoseRed

Yooper said:


> And on the other side....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women in Vancouver Lose Their Businesses as a Man Tries to Legally Force Them Into Waxing His LadyScrotum
> 
> 
> Jonathan identifies as Jessica.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy? (Me, I kinda threw up.)
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


----------



## NextJen

Yooper said:


> And on the other side....


Good Lawd, hand him a Gillette and tell him to GTFO.


----------



## GWguy

NextJen said:


> Good Lawd, hand him a Gillette and tell him to GTFO.


Nair.  For tough hair.  Let him feel the burn.


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Monello

Yooper said:


> And on the other side....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women in Vancouver Lose Their Businesses as a Man Tries to Legally Force Them Into Waxing His LadyScrotum
> 
> 
> Jonathan identifies as Jessica.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy? (Me, I kinda threw up.)
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)



ESL immigrant.  I guess that is what they are calling people that live in an English speaking nation for 15 years but can only hable.

What they should do is mix some cooking oil with the wax.  Heat it up to it's max temperature.  Make the dude sign a waiver of liability, then proceed to soak his jewels in the paraffin fondue.  I doubt he will be back for a 2nd round.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## NextJen




----------



## Kyle




----------



## NextJen




----------



## Tech




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## NextJen

Grumpy said:


> ...
> View attachment 139074


The true definition of bare back


----------



## Yooper

Grumpy said:


> ...
> View attachment 139074





NextJen said:


> The true definition of bare back


While I am fairly sure there are many I would like to see take this advice, I KNOW no one wants me to.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## GWguy

NextJen said:


> The true definition of bare back


Um.. one of a few.


----------



## Yooper

Speaking of clothing....






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

And one more to help with the chuckles as we live on Hell's Front Porch:






Enjoy the weekend! Happy "First Moon Landing" 50th Anniversary Day!

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

Kyle said:


> View attachment 139027


The corollary (and speaking of Levi's):






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## NextJen




----------



## Grumpy

*FYI*


----------



## Yooper

And following Grumpy's lead....






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## GWguy

Yooper said:


> And following Grumpy's lead....
> 
> View attachment 139103
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


whuff.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## This_person




----------



## Kyle




----------



## This_person




----------



## NextJen




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GWguy

Why do they call them Thai fighters?
Thai fighter translation: "Die, all of you! I'll kill your father with my laser gun!"


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

Kyle said:


> View attachment 139152


Any speculumation what it actually is?

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle

Yooper said:


> Any speculumation what it actually is?
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


Salad Tongs?


----------



## This_person

Yooper said:


> View attachment 139159
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person

Might be my next avatar.....


----------



## This_person

Or, maybe this will be it....


----------



## This_person

How can anyone do this?
Why does anyone know they can do this?


----------



## This_person

Same two questions.


----------



## NextJen




----------



## NextJen




----------



## Clem72

This_person said:


> Might be my next avatar.....
> View attachment 139170



Oddly fitting that the back of that guy's neck looks like Sam the Eagle?


----------



## NextJen




----------



## This_person




----------



## NextJen




----------



## Auntie Biache'

...


----------



## NextJen




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Grumpy

Robert Mueller this morning


----------



## Kyle

There are probably only 6 folks on here that know who that is.


----------



## This_person

Kyle said:


> There are probably only 6 folks on here that know who that is.


A real tea drinker.


----------



## GWguy

Kyle said:


> There are probably only 6 folks on here that know who that is.


My idol.

"Honest occifer, no one was drivin'.  We wuz all in the back seat singin'!!"


----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Monello

Kyle said:


> There are probably only 6 folks on here that know who that is.


That's Stu Brewski.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Ken King




----------



## NextJen




----------



## Kyle

After two years he must be tired.


----------



## This_person




----------



## Kyle

Or when things are great.... Or if it's Thursday..... Or you're alive.


----------



## NextJen

Kyle said:


> Or when things are great.... Or if it's Thursday..... Or you're alive.


I'll drink to that.


----------



## NextJen




----------



## Grumpy

,,,


----------



## Kyle




----------



## NextJen




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

And one more:






Have a great Friday, a great weekend!

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Grumpy

Trumps House of Wings


----------



## NextJen

Oopsie!


----------



## Yooper

NextJen said:


> View attachment 139295


Variation on NextJen's theme....





--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## luvmygdaughters

Kyle said:


> There are probably only 6 folks on here that know who that is.


Loved to watch him on the Dean Martin show.


----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## This_person




----------



## luvmygdaughters

NextJen said:


> Oopsie!
> View attachment 139317


----------



## Kyle

Otorhinolaryngologist


----------



## This_person

Kyle said:


> Otorhinolaryngologist


I had to look it up.  I was desperately hoping it was someone who helped with speech.


----------



## Tech




----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## NextJen




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## NextJen




----------



## Monello




----------



## Monello




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

And one more....






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello

Kyle said:


> View attachment 139436



That reminds me.  If anyone sees a MONELLO keychain, buy it for me & I'll pay ya back.


----------



## GWguy

Monello said:


> That reminds me.  If anyone sees a MONELLO keychain, buy it for me & I'll pay ya back.


And the race is on as 300 forum users hit Google looking for a keychain....


----------



## NextJen




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## NextJen




----------



## NextJen

There is something to be said for 'older women'


----------



## stgislander

Kyle said:


> View attachment 139497


Oh yeah... beer.  I was distracted for a minute.


----------



## Yooper

stgislander said:


> Oh yeah... beer.  I was distracted for a minute.


There was beer...?

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## SamSpade

Monello said:


> That reminds me.  If anyone sees a MONELLO keychain, buy it for me & I'll pay ya back.



Two of my kids have their name from their native country. I've looked online - they not only have the only combination of my last name with their own name, they're almost the only ones in the COUNTRY with their first name - -

So you can imagine what happens when we're on vacation and I say "hey, they have YOUR name over here....".


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

Kyle said:


> View attachment 139547


Nice, but maybe better in the "Lines Heard During Couples/Marriage Counseling" thread...?  

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

Looks like the old adage is totally wrong:






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

And one more:






Have a great rest of the weekend, everyone!

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person

When Karen said she wanted to see the manager, and the clerk said, "I AM the manager"


----------



## This_person




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## GWguy

Yooper said:


> View attachment 139612
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


I follow this doc's advice every day.


----------



## Tech

Yooper said:


> View attachment 139612
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


Don't worry, the pain will go away when you stop waking up.


----------



## Yooper

Tech said:


> Don't worry, the pain will go away when you stop waking up.


Ain't that the truth!  

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person

Grumpy said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 139629
> View attachment 139629


This one would have been funny if it wasn't true.


----------



## NextJen




----------



## NextJen




----------



## stgislander

NextJen said:


> View attachment 139644


Didn't Sean Penn do that for Charlize Theron?  Throw away all of his guns?


----------



## NextJen

stgislander said:


> Didn't Sean Penn do that for Charlize Theron?  Throw away all of his guns?


Stupid Sean Penn. I'm not throwing mine away for any man.


----------



## Kyle

stgislander said:


> Didn't Sean Penn do that for Charlize Theron?  Throw away all of his guns?


I thought that was his meds.


----------



## This_person




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle

Kind of a low bar....


----------



## Kyle




----------



## jazz lady

Kyle said:


> View attachment 139747


OMG, that is SO me.   lol


----------



## NextJen

Kyle said:


> View attachment 139747


Easy. Gotta be an even dollar. If it goes even 1 cent over, I'm squeezing 99 cents more in that bit**.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Yooper

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 139760


With your permission I'd like to post again in the "Lines Heard During Couples/Marriage Counseling" thread....

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## jazz lady

Yooper said:


> With your permission I'd like to post again in the "Lines Heard During Couples/Marriage Counseling" thread....
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


I was looking for that thread and couldn't find it, so I posted it here.  Feel free!


----------



## Kyle

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 139760



Day-um!!!


----------



## Yooper

Reminds me of at least one person on the forum:






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## gemma_rae

Cat Lion GIF - Cat Lion Scared - Discover & Share GIFs
					

Click to view the GIF




					tenor.com


----------



## Monello




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GWguy

Kyle said:


> View attachment 139864


----------



## NextJen




----------



## GWguy

NextJen said:


> View attachment 139866


When I find one woman who matches any of the 4 criteria, I'll let you know.


----------



## NextJen

GWguy said:


> When I find one woman who matches any of the 4 criteria, I'll let you know.


Wait, you haven't laughed at any of my humorous posts?


----------



## GWguy

NextJen said:


> Wait, you haven't laughed at any of my humorous posts?


I'm thinking that liking a joke on a forum and being "with a woman" are not really in the same category.  Would you not agree?


----------



## NextJen

GWguy said:


> I'm thinking that liking a joke on a forum and being "with a woman" are not really in the same category.  Would you not agree?


'Tis true.


----------



## NextJen

Well crap, Antifa has tanks now.


----------



## This_person




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Cali Transplant

NextJen said:


> Well crap, Antifa has tanks now.
> 
> View attachment 139885


Ok, that made me spit up my coffee!


----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## gemma_rae




----------



## Yooper

gemma_rae said:


> View attachment 139930


Done. Will post results as they come in.

Clarification question, though. Does it have to be a turkey leg or can it be the leg of a turkey? If you know what I mean...?

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

Kyle said:


> View attachment 139931


Na na na na na! Beat you to it! Already posted in the "I may be old" thread (https://forums.somd.com/threads/i-may-be-old.345257/post-6033385) 

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## This_person




----------



## gemma_rae

Yooper said:


> Clarification question, though. Does it have to be a turkey leg or can it be the leg of a turkey? If you know what I mean...?
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


It must be a turkey leg. Stupidus, Transtupidus, Mudholenight, Fishboi, and Butt Hurt Thing legs are OFF limits mister!


----------



## jazz lady

gemma_rae said:


> View attachment 139930


If turkeys had leg bones like that, we all would be in trouble!  Turk-zilla!


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> If turkeys had leg bones like that, we all would be in trouble!  Turk-zilla!
> 
> View attachment 139952


Fort Point!


----------



## gemma_rae

jazz lady said:


> If turkeys had leg bones like that, we all would be in trouble!  Turk-zilla!
> 
> View attachment 139952


Oh No, there goes Tokyo! Turkzilla!


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GWguy

Kyle said:


> View attachment 140007


You'd be sure to win the Quidditch match with that!!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GWguy

Kyle said:


> View attachment 140027


Can't use it for white wine.    No one wants 98* white wine.  Not sure red should be served that warm either...


----------



## Tech

GWguy said:


> Can't use it for white wine.    No one wants 98* white wine.  Not sure red should be served that warm either...


Knew some that it would still come out chilled.


----------



## NextJen




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## RareBreed

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 140074


That is daily around 8am when I know my annoying co-worker is about to come in.


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## This_person




----------



## Monello

What's for lunch?


----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## This_person




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Kyle

... And a favorite pan to go with the spatula.


----------



## This_person

Kyle said:


> ... And a favorite pan to go with the spatula.


And a favorite burner for the pan and spatula


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech

What's the difference between a tire and 365 rubbers?



One is a Goodyear, the other is a great year.


----------



## Monello

Julio, after you kill a deer, the state requires you to tag it.  Any questions?  No, gracias.


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person

On your way to school, and just feel like you forgot something.  Phone?  Here.  Backpack?  Here.....


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person

Danny?


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## This_person




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------



## Tech




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## This_person




----------



## Monello




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person

Is the School Bus coming yet, Ma?


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Grumpy

Sappy and Tranny are digging a deep hole while Gilligan stands at the

top of the hole and gives them orders. The slightly more intelligent Tranny

asks, "Why are we digging while he stands up there and does nothing?"

        "I dunno," says the slightly less intelligent Sappy, and climbs

up out of the hole to ask Gilligan the same question.

        "Well," says Gilligan, "I've got a thing called 'brains', which

you wouldn't know anything about, and that's why I'm the foreman and you're

the laborer."

        "What are brains?" asks Sappy.

        "I'll show you," answers Gilligan, placing his hand against a

tree. "I want you to hit my hand as hard as you can." Sappy winds up

and swings, but Gilligan pulls his hand away at the last second and

Sappy ends up with bloody knuckles. "That's brains," says Gilligan, "so

get back to work."

        Sappy nods and descends into the hole, where he leans on his

shovel and begins instructing Tranny where to dig, and how fast.

        "Why do you get to give me orders all of a sudden?" asks Tranny who

had stayed in the hole.

        "It's about brains, which you wouldn't know anything about."

        "What are brains?"

        (Holding his hand in front of his face) "Hit my hand as hard as you

can..."


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## jazz lady

Happy Friday the 13th!  🗡


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GWguy

Kyle said:


> View attachment 140816


Awesome!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## luvmygdaughters

Grumpy said:


> ...
> View attachment 140781


----------



## Kyle




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Kyle

This breastfeeding in public thing is really getting out of hand!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## This_person




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## saddlemount

Grumpy said:


> ...
> View attachment 141034


Ranks right up there with "Progressive."


----------



## GWguy

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 141047


Depends entirely if you're in the Northern or Southern hemisphere.... duh.


----------



## Gilligan

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 141047


Shoot...I'm sure yr amphi..amber..ambi...equally good stirring in either direction.


----------



## Gilligan

Grumpy said:


> ...
> View attachment 141034


Yep..that's Cliffy all right.


----------



## jazz lady

Gilligan said:


> Shoot...I'm sure yr amphi..amber..ambi...equally good stirring in either direction.


----------



## This_person




----------



## Kyle

Grumpy said:


> ...
> View attachment 141034


Sadly true at times.


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady

I may have posted this before, but still funny!


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Monello




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Gilligan

Best product label ever?  Read the whole thing...


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Yooper said:


> View attachment 141148
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## DoWhat

Yooper said:


> --- End of line (MCP)


----------



## RoseRed

Good Lort!!!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello

Several forum members are now trying to find out where Jackson Ave. is located.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

From Planet Common Sense..


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## Grumpy

..a BuddyLee special


----------



## Kyle

Id take that in lieu of locking my toothbrush in the gun safe every day and night.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## nutz

Kyle said:


> Id take that in lieu of locking my toothbrush in the gun safe every day and night.


What happens if you leave it out?


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## This_person




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## This_person




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Kyle

A cowboy drove his truck and horse trailer to town to pick up some vaccines and wormer the day he was planning to work his cows.  As he slowed down to turn off of the highway, he was struck from behind by a semi-truck.  Unfortunately, the cowboy, his horse, and his trusty cowdog were all seriously injured from the accident.

Some months later, the cowboy sued the truck driver’s insurance company for damages in addition to the vehicle and trailer.  The lawyer for the Defense questioned the cowboy on the witness stand.
“At the scene of the accident, is it true that you told the police officer that you had never felt better in your life?”  “Yes, That’s correct,” the cowboy replied.  So the lawyer quickly turned on his heels with fire in his eyes and demanded, “Well then, how is it that you are now claiming you were seriously injured when my client’s truck hit your trailer?”

The cowboy shared a recap of what took place at the scene of the accident.  He explained, “When the police office arrived at the scene, he saw my horse laying in the ditch in real bad shape. It’s right front and back legs were broken, so he shot him.  Then he went over to Sooner, my dog, which had 3 broken legs, and put him out of his misery as well!”  Then the lawyer interrupted, “Sir I was not referring to your animals.  Did you or did you not tell the police officer at the scene that you never felt better in your life?”

The cowboy would not be rattled.  He said, “I had a broken pelvis, a broken arm, and a ruptured disc in my back.  But after watching what that officer had done to my poor horse and dog, I thought that was the wisest thing for me to say at the time?”


----------



## This_person




----------



## Monello




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## This_person




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## luvmygdaughters

Grumpy said:


> ...
> View attachment 141682


----------



## luvmygdaughters

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 141703


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## gary_webb




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## stgislander

Kyle said:


>


Hmmmm.  That gives me an idea.


----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## GWguy

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 141703


And for this reason, was never allowed to drive in NASCAR races.


----------



## jazz lady

GWguy said:


> And for this reason, was never allowed to drive in NASCAR races.



And earned the moniker "Crash"...


----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Kyle

Grumpy said:


> ...
> View attachment 141992


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Ken King




----------



## Gilligan




----------



## Clem72




----------



## saddlemount

Breaking News!


----------



## This_person




----------



## Monello




----------



## GWguy

Monello said:


> View attachment 142143


This one should be in the "take a moment" thread....


----------



## Monello

GWguy said:


> This one should be in the "take a moment" thread....


I'm sure a few forum members are scratching their heads trying to figure it out.


----------



## Merlin99

Monello said:


> I'm sure a few forum members are scratching their heads trying to figure it out.


Almost went right by it, but then it hit me.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Gilligan




----------



## Gilligan




----------



## Kyle

I didn't know that service was available.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Gilligan said:


> View attachment 142481


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Gilligan said:


> View attachment 142480


----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## luvmygdaughters

Kyle said:


> View attachment 142525


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle

RoseRed said:


> View attachment 142737


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> View attachment 142745



So me!


----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## RoseRed

OMG!!!


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## RoseRed

Cheers!


----------



## Kyle

Is there really alcohol in bud light?

Theres certainly no beer in it.


----------



## DoWhat

Kyle said:


> :blah: :blah: :blah: :blah:


Did somebody say something?


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## This_person




----------



## stgislander

This_person said:


> View attachment 143042


When were you at Gilligan's shop?


----------



## Merlin99

This_person said:


> View attachment 143042



I need to find a big stack of these stickers


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## saddlemount




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

WASHINGTON, D.C.—There wasn't much happening in the world today, so Trump simply sat at his desk looking for something to do.

Then he got an idea. Picking up his desk phone, he dialed a number and waited for the man on the other end to pick up.

Meanwhile, Colin Kaepernick was sitting around nervously waiting for his phone to ring at long last. As his ringtone, the USSR anthem, began to play, Kaepernick lunged for the phone and picked up on the first ring. "Hello?" he said, attempting to sound casual.

"Hi, uh, yes, is this a Mr. Kaepernick?" Trump said, stifling laughter.

This is the Detroit Lions and We would Love to Sign You


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Miker/t

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## otter

...


----------



## Gilligan




----------



## Clem72

Yooper said:


> View attachment 142535
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


That is the goonies lady, but that image is from "Throw Mama From the Train". Excellent movie BTW.


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Auntie Biache'

...


----------



## Auntie Biache'

...


----------



## Kyle

Auntie Biache' said:


> ...


I've often wondered if that was indeed her problem.


----------



## Auntie Biache'

Kyle said:


> I've often wondered if that was indeed her problem.


I suspect it's one of her problems.


----------



## Monello

Auntie Biache' said:


> I suspect it's one of her problems.


Communion wine.


----------



## Kyle

Monello said:


> Communion wine.


If she could get intoxicated on that BEFORE throwing up, more power to her.


----------



## Yooper

Monello said:


> Communion wine.


Perhaps, "communal WHINE" is better?

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Merlin99

Grumpy said:


> ...
> View attachment 143408


Never get tired of that dog


----------



## limblips




----------



## This_person




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Yooper

Grumpy said:


> ...
> View attachment 143446


Can't decide whether you're giving Nadler too much credit or really dissing The Penguin!

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## otter

...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

A BuddyLee special..


----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## stgislander

Grumpy said:


> ...
> View attachment 143530


Oh god... I just threw-up a little in my mouth.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## This_person




----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Kyle




----------



## jazz lady

It's a Southern Maryland thang, y'all.


----------



## Kyle

jazz lady said:


> It's a Southern Maryland thang, y'all.



Oh, that has been a fun argument over the years!


----------



## Yooper

Kyle said:


> Oh, that has been a fun argument over the years!


All of SoMD or just 7th District?

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle

Yooper said:


> All of SoMD or just 7th District?
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


Mostly 7ds.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## saddlemount

We all know that Speaker Pelosi and President Trump have been squabbling, but it was nice to see them set aside their differences for the holidays and give each other warm wishes. You have to give kudos to Nancy for breaking the ice in her tweet.


*Dear Donald,*

Wishing you a joyful holiday season and I'm looking forward to kicking your ass next year !

Love, Nancy


The President's response:


*My Dearest Nancy,*

I see you have started your Holiday celebrations much too soon! You're drunk, you misspelled kissing.

Your pal, Donald


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## jazz lady

The nomoney special.


----------



## otter




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle

Monello said:


> View attachment 144576


it brought a smile to my face so i guess im good to go!


----------



## Barabbas

Monello said:


> View attachment 144576


Happy people and birds - does it look like something else to anyone else????  I'm confused on this one.


----------



## GWguy

I had to try really hard to see the people and birds for the (lack of) forest.....


----------



## DoWhat

Monello said:


> View attachment 144576


Can you recommend a good therapist?


----------



## luvmygdaughters

DoWhat said:


> Can you recommend a good therapist?


----------



## itsbob

Kyle said:


> View attachment 143539


Shouldn't be posting pictures of Vrai without getting permission first!!


----------



## itsbob

Somebody in this establishment believes it's been long enough.....


----------



## Barabbas




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Barabbas




----------



## Grumpy

Everyone went into class Monday morning. They were all very excited. Their weekend assignment was to sell something, then give a talk on salesmanship. Little Sally led off. "I sold Girl Scout cookies and I made $30" she said proudly. "My sales approach was to appeal to the customer's civic spirit and I credit that approach for my obvious success."

 "Very good", said the teacher.

Little Debbie was next. "I sold magazines," she said. "I made $45 and I explained to everyone that magazines would keep them up on current events." 

"Very good, Debbie", said the teacher.

Eventually, it was Little Johnny's turn. The teacher held he breath. Little Johnny walked to the front of the classroom and dumped a box full of cash on the teacher's desk."$2,467,” he said. "$2,467!" cried the teacher, "What in the world were you selling?" "Toothbrushes", said Little Johnny. "Toothbrushes", echoed the teacher. "How could you possibly sell enough tooth brushes to make that much money?" "I found the busiest corner in town", said Little Johnny. "I set up a Dip & Chip stand and I gave everybody who walked by a free sample." They all said the same thing; "Hey, this tastes like dog poop!" I would say, "It is dog poop. Wanna buy a toothbrush?" "I used the Bernie Sanders method of giving you some crap, dressing it up so it looks good, telling you it's free, and then making you pay to get the bad taste out of your mouth."


----------



## Barabbas




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Barabbas




----------



## Monello

Barabbas said:


> View attachment 144774


Is this the guy in your avatar?


----------



## Barabbas

Monello said:


> Is this the guy in your avatar?


  Not much difference, but I think the one in my avatar worked for the one in the picture.


----------



## stgislander

Barabbas said:


> View attachment 144774





Monello said:


> Is this the guy in your avatar?


I think @jazz lady will recognize him.


----------



## jazz lady

stgislander said:


> I think @jazz lady will recognize him.


Sure did.  Saw the commercial yesterday and thought it was a clever tie-in to the season finale of 'Evil' on CBS.  Well done!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Yooper

Wasn't sure which sub-forum, so here we go:


--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle

_Two guys meet, and one has a black eye.._.

_"What happened?" said the first.
"I was in church last Sunday and when we all got up to receive blessings I saw that the woman standing in front of me had her dress tucked between her butt cheeks. My first reaction was to reach out and pull it out. She turned around and punched me right in the face."
A week later they meet again and then the same guy had, in addition to a fresh black eye, a broken nose and a busted lip.
"Now what happened?" Asked his friend.
"I was in church again last Sunday and this same lady was sitting in front of me. When she got up I saw that her dress was tucked again between her butt cheeks."
"You didn't pull it out again, did you?"
"No, but the guy next to me did. And I knew she didn't like that so I shoved it back in."_


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## otter




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Grumpy

Mrs. Ravioli comes to visit her son Anthony for dinner. 
 He lives with a female roommate, Maria.
 During the course of the meal, his mother couldn't help but notice how pretty Anthony's roommate is.
 Over the course of the evening, while watching the two interact, she started to wonder if there was more between Anthony and his roommate than meet the eye.
 Reading his mom's thoughts, Anthony volunteered, "I know what you must be thinking, but I assure you, Maria and I are just roommates.''
 About a week later, Maria came to Anthony saying, "Ever since your mother came to dinner, I've been unable to find the silver sugar bowl. You don't suppose she took it, do you?"
 "Well, I doubt it, but I'll email her, just to be sure." So he sat down and wrote an email:
 Dear Mama,
 I'm not saying that you "did" take the sugar bowl from my house; I'm not saying that you "did not" take it. But the fact remains that it has been missing ever since you were here for dinner.
 Your Loving Son,
 Anthony
 A few days later, Anthony received a response email from his Mama which read:
 Dear son,
 I'm not saying that you "do" sleep with Maria, and I'm not saying that you "do not" sleep with her. But the fact remains that if she was sleeping in her OWN bed, she would have found the sugar bowl by now.
 Your Loving Mama
 Moral:
 Never Bulla Shita you Mama


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Monello

Yooper said:


> View attachment 146574
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


The fix is in.


----------



## GWguy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

*Are you a Republican, a Democrat, or a Southerner? This little test will help you decide:*

You’re walking down a deserted street with your wife and two small children.

Suddenly, a Terrorist with a huge knife comes around the corner, locks eyes with you, screams obscenities, raises the knife, and charges at you…

You are carrying a Kimber 1911 chambered in .45 ACP, and you are an expert shot. You have mere seconds before he reaches you and your family. What do you do?

****
*Democrat’s Answer:*

Well, that’s not enough information to answer the question! What is a Kimber 1911 and what does .45 ACP mean?

Does the man look poor or oppressed? Is he really a terrorist? Am I guilty of profiling? Have I ever done anything to him that would inspire him to attack?

Could I possibly swing the gun like a club and knock the knife out of his hand? What does the law say about this situation?

Does the pistol have an appropriate safety built into it? Why am I carrying a loaded gun anyway, and what kind of message does this send to society and to my children?

Is it possible he’d be happy with just killing me? Does he definitely want to kill me, or would he be content just to wound me?

Should I call 9-1-1? Why is this street so deserted? Can we make this a happier, healthier street that would discourage such behavior.

I need to debate this with some friends for a few days and try to come to a consensus. This is all so confusing!

****
*Republican’s Answer:*

BANG!

****
*Southerner’s Answer:*

BANG!
BANG! BANG!
BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG!
Click…..

(Sounds of reloading)

BANG!
BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG!
BANG!
Click.

Daughter: “Nice grouping, Daddy! Were those the Speer Gold Dots or Federal Premium hollow points?!”

Son: “Can I shoot the next one?!”

Wife: “You are NOT taking that to a Taxidermist!”



--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Ken King




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

I have something similar parked just outside. The only differences are color and beer choice.

 --- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

..swiped from a Buddy Lee post...best laff of the day


----------



## Grumpy

I think a fellow forumite made this.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DoWhat

Grumpy said:


> I think a fellow forumite made this.
> 
> View attachment 147591


It is why I always take the ball sleeve out when done towing.


----------



## Grumpy

Lip sync battle...John Krasinski against Anna Kendrick..Krasinski never fails to crack me up


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## PrchJrkr

Grumpy said:


> I think a fellow forumite made this.
> 
> View attachment 147591


I'm still seeing a specialist. The damned thing won't heal.


----------



## Ken King




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

Kyle said:


> View attachment 147758


Ah, so that's where the TP went....

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

Check out the headline! No doubt done on purpose:








						Mysteries of Uranus' oddities explained
					

Uranus is a planetary oddity. Our Solar System's planets revolve around the Sun in the same direction, and do so with their axes of rotation - the way they spin locally - orientated roughly perpendicular to their orbits. Uranus, however, is uniquely tipped over, with its axis almost parallel to...



					www.sciencedaily.com
				




--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

Kyle said:


> View attachment 148278


And where is this? So I can avoid the area....

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

-
Caption: "What happens when you use sand hannitizer by mistake."

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Louise

Yooper said:


> View attachment 148332
> 
> -
> Caption: "What happens when you use sand hannitizer by mistake."
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)



It is called a facial.


----------



## limblips

Louise said:


> It is called a facial.


No it's not!  I just googled facial and it doesn't look like that.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Miker/t

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello

Kyle said:


> View attachment 148422


It was supposed to be clean shaven.


----------



## Tech

Monello said:


> It was supposed to be clean shaven.


At least it looks clean and happy.


----------



## GregV814

Smells like a fish, give it a swish
Smells like cologne, leave it alone


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## GURPS

Where is the BACON


----------



## Yooper

GURPS said:


> Where is the BACON


I've been reliably informed that those are bacon tacos.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

In honor of the post immediately above:






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

So..., yes.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Louise

Yooper said:


> View attachment 148872
> 
> 
> So..., yes.
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)



Why would you post a pic of UglyBear?  Just kidding!  I love both y’all’s posts.  Keep on keepin’ on!


----------



## Tech

Yooper said:


> View attachment 148872
> 
> 
> So..., yes.
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


Now is there evidence that this Pope is catholic?


----------



## Ken King




----------



## Ken King

I wonder whose dog this is?  Hmmm


----------



## Ken King




----------



## Grumpy

For all the haters of pineapple on pizza...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## stgislander

Grumpy said:


> View attachment 149149


Where can I find that bacon?  They deserve to be supported.


----------



## Kyle

stgislander said:


> Where can I find that bacon? * They deserve to be supported.*


 

Black River Meats is the company.

Dont' remember ever seeing that around here.


----------



## stgislander

I just found their website.  I'm really surprised an earthy crunchy granola munching Birkenstock wearing company from Vermont would have a label like that.


----------



## Grumpy

Bacon trumps Politics


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------



## limblips

Monello said:


> View attachment 149494


He would have met his fate in a friendly fire incident.


----------



## GURPS

limblips said:


> He would have met his fate in a friendly fire incident.




Military Execution - Cowardice in the Face of The Enemy


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## DaSDGuy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## stgislander

Grumpy said:


> View attachment 149762


Isn't she the mayor that had to get her hair done while salons and barber shops were closed?  Hmmmmm.


----------



## Grumpy

stgislander said:


> Isn't she the mayor that had to get her hair done while salons and barber shops were closed?  Hmmmmm.


I thought it was DeBlahBlah's wife..but I think you are right.


----------



## gemma_rae

Kyle said:


> View attachment 149635


*I like zee Sneeckerz, yah?*


----------



## gary_webb

Kyle said:


> View attachment 149556


This is not funny. I paid damned good money to that F-er!

P.S. Doris says Hi


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle

Perfect for the bottom of the fish tank.


----------



## Merlin99

That's going to leave a mark.


----------



## DaSDGuy

Looks like kidney stones feel.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle

The ultimate Kayak


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Ken King




----------



## Kyle




----------



## DaSDGuy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> View attachment 150069


....thirsty..........


----------



## DoWhat

Smart kid.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady

For @DoWhat :


----------



## jazz lady

And another for @DoWhat


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Monello




----------



## Monello




----------



## GregV814

Monello said:


> View attachment 150358


a **** er two?
the bird belongs to a lesbian or Richard Simmons
Lorena BObbitts parakeet?
I saw a documentary on another website where this object was put in tawdry places


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Monello

GregV814 said:


> I saw a documentary on another website where this object was put in tawdry places


That poor parrot.


----------



## Yooper

Monello said:


> View attachment 150358


Better posted in the "Very Punny" thread?

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## GregV814

Monello said:


> That poor parrot.


well Monte, somebody or something had to get the gerbil!! armageddon!!!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## saddlemount

Monello said:


> View attachment 150358


It's gotta be a woodpecker!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Cali Transplant

Monello said:


> View attachment 150358


A Cockatoo!


----------



## DoWhat

Grumpy said:


> View attachment 150389


I don't get it.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Tech




----------



## Tech




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Grumpy

Swiped from BuddyLee


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GregV814

Q: How do bees get to school?
A: They take the school buzz, of course!

hopefully I didn't offend anyone.


----------



## Grumpy

Name that forumite ! ! !


----------



## DoWhat

Grumpy said:


> Name that forumite ! ! !
> 
> View attachment 150702


Why do you do this to me?


----------



## Grumpy

DoWhat said:


> Why do you do this to me?


I can see that you really wanna be 'out' there..Just trying to help


----------



## DoWhat

Grumpy said:


> I can see that you really wanna be 'out' there..Just trying to help


I was feeling sexy.


----------



## limblips

Grumpy said:


> Name that forumite ! ! !
> 
> View attachment 150702


Ok Sailor Girl, who dat ass?


----------



## Merlin99

Grumpy said:


> Name that forumite ! ! !
> 
> View attachment 150702


And you just know that he's going commando under there.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Yooper

Surely this has been posted before here on the forum:






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## wharf rat




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## stgislander

Kyle said:


> View attachment 151180


My wife had a good laugh.  She said the same thing happened to her except it was her dinner plate.


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Merlin99

wharf rat said:


> View attachment 150880


What is it with collecting guitars? Everyone I know who has a guitar actually has closer to eight guitars


----------



## wharf rat

Merlin99 said:


> What is it with collecting guitars? Everyone I know who has a guitar actually has closer to eight guitars


Different styles. Different sounds.
It's deeper for some but that's the simple answer.


----------



## kom526

wharf rat said:


> Different styles. Different sounds.
> It's deeper for some but that's the simple answer.


Same with violins.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

kom526 said:


> Same with violins.


Or coffee...?

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## wharf rat




----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> View attachment 151361


@kwillia praying to the ketchup Gods.


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

And one more for the day:






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle

wharf rat said:


> View attachment 151310












						Radicalized By Last Four Years Of Living With Hillary Clinton, Bill Clinton Announces Support For Trump
					

U.S.—Trump has just gotten an endorsement from an unlikely source: Bill Clinton. Radicalized by four years of Hillary Clinton ranting about Putin and election interference, the former President announced his support for Trump in a video message Wednesday.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## wharf rat




----------



## wharf rat




----------



## Tech

wharf rat said:


> View attachment 151413


Maxine?


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Sneakers




----------



## Grumpy

Certainly wish I could see how this turned out.


----------



## DaSDGuy

Tech said:


> Maxine?


She shaved for the photo op.


----------



## Monello

wharf rat said:


> View attachment 151413


Theyz smilin because Trump probably picked up the check.


----------



## NextJen




----------



## Kyle

Venomous spikes are hot!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Sneakers

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 151512


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Grumpy

Mmmm...Kopi Luwak


----------



## Sneakers

Grumpy said:


> Mmmm...Kopi Luwak


Thank you.  Couldn't remember the name and too lazy to look it up.


----------



## Louise

Yooper said:


> View attachment 151713
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)



Good one! Oh, deer me.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## wharf rat




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

Oldie, but always brings me to tears laughing.


----------



## limblips

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 151513


My initial and enduring thought is that this is a basement selfie from Polesmoker aka Gunsmoke.  The minion PJ's, bleached hair, the manly beard, and the pudgy physique were the give aways.


----------



## Gilligan

I think  that's @Kyle in this meme..


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Tech




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

Is that the Gilligan compound?


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Monello

Yooper said:


> View attachment 151913
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


And at a southern Maryland Red Robin.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle

That should be posted on Fox's FB page!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

wooo...so happy I didn't make the cut.


----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## jrt_ms1995

Kyle said:


> View attachment 152520


Gilligan?


----------



## Kyle

jrt_ms1995 said:


> Gilligan?


 That was the first thing I thought


----------



## stgislander

jrt_ms1995 said:


> Gilligan?





Kyle said:


> That was the first thing I thought


It does look a little like him.


----------



## jrt_ms1995

stgislander said:


> It does look a little like him.


Does he usually dress that well?


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## ifxtrks

Kyle said:


> View attachment 152541


Spinner hub caps, Got to 'Represent'


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Bonehead

That frosts my azz more than tailgating well almost. I mean I can't read your mind let me know what you are going to do, please !!!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Bann




----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Tech




----------



## limblips

Tech said:


> View attachment 153170


LMAO!


----------



## wharf rat




----------



## Louise

wharf rat said:


> View attachment 153172



Hub showed me that meme.  Some memes tell the truth.  Can you imagine if Harris becomes Prez?  On a positive note, how is your music going?  I would love if you would post your latest.  And, how are your critters?  I am sure they are happy as can be.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle

Yooper said:


> View attachment 153961
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)



Imagined and executed by somebody bored while their wife was shopping.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Bann




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## stgislander

Kyle said:


> View attachment 154860


Thanks for clearing that up.  I thought they were the new Broncos.


----------



## Kyle

Timeless.


----------



## DaSDGuy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Sneakers

Miker/t said:


> View attachment 155157


Elton looks like an alien with a fake face.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## stgislander

Kyle said:


>


What is supposed to be happening?


----------



## Ken King

stgislander said:


> What is supposed to be happening?


I suspect that she caught some warm brass bouncing back up from the ground.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Monello

Grumpy said:


> View attachment 155450


He's a quart low.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Kyle




----------



## DaSDGuy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## DaSDGuy




----------



## Tech




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

:swiped:


----------



## Clem72

Kyle said:


> View attachment 156671



When the moon hits your eye like a big pink meat slice, that's bologna.


----------



## Tech




----------



## NextJen




----------



## Sneakers

NextJen said:


> View attachment 156782


{entire forum raises hands}


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## DoWhat

Smart girl.
Uses eye protection.


----------



## Bann




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech

Charles Co. - Cougar Class of 2021 celebrates high achievements, successes in June 2 ceremony
					

The Thomas Stone High School Class of 2021 on June 2 celebrated its accomplishments and triumphs in the culmination of their senior year. The graduation class experienced a senior year unlike any other graduating class before.  In an outdoor graduation ceremony held at Regency Furniture Stadium...




					forums.somd.com
				





There was a graduation?


----------



## Tech




----------



## Sneakers

Tech said:


> View attachment 157323


  I've noticed that on the screw caps on half/half containers.


----------



## Merlin99

Sneakers said:


> I've noticed that on the screw caps on half/half containers.


The bad part is this is a joke thread, but it’s true. The water bottles tops are tighter and the plastic is thinner so you crush the bottle while opening it making it look like you’ve peed yourself.


That’s my story and I’m sticking to it.


----------



## PJay

Thomas Stone....hated those years.


----------



## Tech

Sneakers said:


> I've noticed that on the screw caps on half/half containers.


Plus whatever they make the caps out of is getting slicker.


----------



## Tech




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## DaSDGuy




----------



## Merlin99

DaSDGuy said:


> View attachment 157472


That got a real LOL.


----------



## wharf rat




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## DaSDGuy

Kyle said:


> View attachment 158158


Now that's just evil.  I love it


----------



## NextJen

Because it's so hot, and you all know what I'm talking about


----------



## PrchJrkr

NextJen said:


> Because it's so hot, and you all know what I'm talking about


All my life support is broken.


----------



## Miker/t




----------



## PrchJrkr

Miker/t said:


> View attachment 158201


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> View attachment 158390


:groan:


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## DaSDGuy

I see Pelosi was doing burnouts again..


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Monello




----------



## NextJen

I think I might finally consider getting the vaccine


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## DaSDGuy




----------



## wharf rat




----------



## Tech




----------



## wharf rat

Stay cool.


----------



## Sneakers

wharf rat said:


> Stay cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 158719


Alfred Hitchcock - Behind the Scenes


----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## wharf rat




----------



## Tech




----------



## GopherM

My attractive female neighbor is completely paranoid.    She thinks I'm following or even stalking her.  She is worried that I may be obsessed with her and any time she hears a noise in her house she is...purified(?).  Oh, wait:  "petrified".  Sorry, it is not easy reading a diary through binoculars from a tree.


----------



## Kyle

That's true love.


----------



## GopherM




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

Ooo Snap


----------



## GopherM




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Tech




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## kom526




----------



## Grumpy

An old, blind cowboy wanders into an all-girl biker bar by mistake.
He finds his way to a bar stool and orders a shot of Jack Daniels .
After sitting there for a while, he yells to the bartender, 'Hey, you wanna hear a blonde joke?'
The bar immediately falls absolutely silent.
In a very deep, husky voice, the woman next to him says,
'Before you tell that joke, Cowboy, I think it is only fair, Given that you are blind, that you should know five things:

The bartender is a blonde girl with a baseball bat.
The bouncer is a blonde girl.
I'm a 6-foot tall, 175-pound blonde woman with a black belt in karate.
The woman sitting next to me is blonde and a professional weight lifter.
The lady to your right is blonde and a professional wrestler.
Now, think about it seriously, Cowboy. Do you still wanna tell that blonde joke?'
The blind cowboy thinks for a second, shakes his head and mutters, 'No ... not if I'm gonna have to explain it five times


----------



## GopherM




----------



## Tech




----------



## Tech




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## UglyBear

Kyle said:


> View attachment 161985


Ahhh, Central Russia... where people have a $hit ton of talent and dedication, but waste it on crap like that.
That’s why Russia will never be a world leader.


----------



## Monello

UglyBear said:


> Ahhh, Central Russia... where people have a $hit ton of talent and dedication, but waste it on crap like that.
> That’s why Russia will never be a world leader.


You know them?  j/k


----------



## UglyBear

UglyBear said:


> Ahhh, Central Russia... where people have a $hit ton of talent and dedication, but waste it on crap like that.





Monello said:


> You know them?


No, I don’t know these people 
I just made an educated guess on their location based on the house architecture and trim details — those are very unique region-to-region.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## wharf rat




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech

0


----------



## DaSDGuy

He proved his point


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Kyle

Taco Bell?


----------



## NextJen




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

According to a news report, a certain private school in Washington recently was faced with a unique problem. A number of 12-year-old girls were beginning to use lipstick and would put it on in the bathroom. That was fine, but after they put on their lipstick they would press their lips to the mirror leaving dozens of little lip prints. Every night, the maintenance man would remove them and the next day, the girls would put them back. Finally the principal decided that something had to be done. She called all the girls to the bathroom and met them there with the maintenance man. She explained that all these lip prints were causing a major problem for the custodian who had to clean the mirrors every night. To demonstrate how difficult it had been to clean the mirrors, she asked the maintenance man to show the girls how much effort was required. He took out a long-handled squeegee, dipped it in the toilet, and cleaned the mirror with it. Since then, there have been no lip prints on the mirror. There are teachers, and then there are educators..


----------



## Grumpy

Name the forumite!!!


----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Tech




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech




----------



## Sneakers

You just ruined the movie for me.  Now that's all I'll see ....


----------



## Tech




----------



## Kyle

Alcohol poisoning to follow.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## NextJen




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Kyle




----------



## DaSDGuy

*For Sale*


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## DaSDGuy

2,000 pounds of human hair en route to a wig factory fell onto the highway when the truck carrying it overturned. No one was injured, and everyone is looking for clues as to why the accident happened. State Police, in fact, are still combing the area.


----------

